# Madone 6.9, Orange?!



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

I was just thinking about it while looking at the 2008 line up. Why would they make there top of the line Madone come in only orange? Usually wouldnt they choose a neutral color or the sponsorship color? Has anyone heard any news on who might sponsor the soon to be out of commision discovery channel team? Orange.....hmmm....cingular?


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

QUiTSPiNiNArOuND said:


> Why would they make there top of the line Madone come in only orange?


Trek will more than likely have Project One paint options for the new Madone. They probably chose orange because they didn't want it to look like every other bike out there now, ie, carbon, white, and red.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

I hear what your saying. Look at the flagship performance line, it is a nuetral black.white with a red pinstripe. Im still a little skeptical on the reasoing for the orange color, but your probably right and im way off. I was thinking green would be an awesome color to use as well.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Maybe the orange is really for cingular, if you look at the Tour of Georgia, it's main sponsor I believe was at&t which cingular is a part of. Maybe they were in talks in the US and saw and after sponsoring Georgia, they would sponor there own team. Just all speculation, but we will see.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

Home Depot is the 2nd largest retailer in the US- when calculating by sales. They are looking abroad for expanding markets as a way to help lagging US sales for the past 3 consecutive quarters, and the rumor is they plan to attack Kingfisher (Europe's' DIY giant). They have even signed on with some (unnamed) European advertising firms. 

They have SERIOUS coin to spend. $25 M is nothing for these guys. My prediction, as it has been for the past 6 months, is that Home Depot will be the next sponsor.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

Kestreljr said:


> Home Depot is the 2nd largest retailer in the US- when calculating by sales. They are looking abroad for expanding markets as a way to help lagging US sales for the past 3 consecutive quarters, and the rumor is they plan to attack Kingfisher (Europe's' DIY giant). They have even signed on with some (unnamed) European advertising firms.
> 
> They have SERIOUS coin to spend. $25 M is nothing for these guys. My prediction, as it has been for the past 6 months, is that Home Depot will be the next sponsor.


That's a great guess. Add to that Home Depot's successful advertising of NASCAR in the states, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Have you guys seen the Orange? It's mostly black. Have a look here:

http://www2.trekbikes.com/madone/madone_line_up/


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Can anyone point to where the geometry is posted on the Madone website?


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

I think it looks better more black than orange. But it is still orange, right? Again I think Home Depot would be a great Title sponsor, and I hope the next sponsor will stay around for a long time, a la T-moble/telekom.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

i dig the orange, it's classy and distinctive.


----------



## thomasfxlt (Mar 5, 2007)

I think the orange/black combo is distinctive and I bet it looks great in person.


----------



## Squadra Rosa (Feb 22, 2004)

The orange works for me, but I would have prefered pink, or as i like to say MANgenta!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

davidka said:


> Have you guys seen the Orange? It's mostly black. Have a look here:
> 
> https://www2.trekbikes.com/madone/madone_line_up/



It is SWEET.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

The orange is because Harley-Davidson (another fine Wisconsin company) is sponsoring the ex-Discovery team next year. 

Keep it under your hats.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

right! come on, guys, this is pure guessing, no more. :mad2:

nothing decided about a future sponsor for the current disco-team. maybe they find one, maybe not. and where's the problem in adding another paint option (team) to the 6.9 pro later on, if necessary?! don't get your point...

btw, nothing easier than placing a decent dealer of your sponsor on your bike, right?


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

Daddy yo yo said:


> nothing decided about a future sponsor for the current disco-team. maybe they find one, maybe not.


I have heard that they have already got a title sponsor- but I think if there is any one person corporate America would die to be associated with it is Lance, so I am sure getting sponsorship wasn't an issue.


----------

